# My humble setup...



## Ferdy

Still very much in the beginning of my coffee journey. Here's my little corner of the utility room.

There's still a few more things I need but I did get myself a little set of scales from ebay as per the kind tip on here. Bargain for £2.99!


----------



## Daren

A true classic set-up..... you will have a great time together


----------



## Daren

but get shot of that tamper!


----------



## froggystyle

And the milk wand...


----------



## Ferdy

Thanks guys.

I'm not a fan of milky drinks so I'm not fussed about the wand.

Any recommendations for a tamper. I thought it was better than the plastic Gaggia thing.


----------



## froggystyle

Happy donkey do decent enough cheaper Tampers.

All depends how much you want to spend!


----------



## Daren

Ferdy said:


> Any recommendations for a tamper. I thought it was better than the plastic Gaggia thing.


It probably is better than the standard plastic one - but not by much. If you give a price range I'm sure you will get numerous recommendations. A decent tamper is one of the essentials (along with an unpressurised basket - have you got one?)


----------



## Thecatlinux

Ferdy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm not a fan of milky drinks so I'm not fussed about the wand.
> 
> Any recommendations for a tamper. I thought it was better than the plastic Gaggia thing.


buy a a decent once , spend once buy once, have a look at coffee chaps torr tampers thread . Really good price for a pukka bit of kit.


----------



## hotmetal

Haha are you sure you didn't just sneak into my kitchen and take that pic - it looks scarily similar right down to the tiles almost!

Although a new grinder is on its way.


----------



## Ferdy

haha - that's the original worktop and tiles from when the house was built. My coffee corner is restricted to the utility room.

Ordered a CS 58mm tamper and steam wand upgrade... more money!


----------



## froggystyle

That milk jug looks very big?


----------



## Ferdy

Yeah it's a beast. It came with the machine.

Next time I'm out and about I'll pick up a smaller one.


----------



## Ferdy

New tamper!

Steamwand should be here Monday all being well ?


----------



## Ferdy

Temporary milk jug until I can find a smaller one.


----------



## froggystyle

Love it, but i can hear the seasoned veterans groaning!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Love it, but i can hear the seasoned veterans groaning!


As long as it's washed out. Don't want a cat food latte.....


----------



## froggystyle

Condensed milk anyone?


----------



## Daren

Looking good Ferdy (the tamper that is.... No comment on the milk jug







)

What basket are you using? Is it the standard one with the crema widget thingamejig?


----------



## Ferdy

Haha. Yeah it's completely washes and sterilised.

Using standard pf that came with the machine. I understand that it's definitely worth upgrading.


----------



## Ferdy

Steam mod complete!


----------



## froggystyle

Get the OPV done and your away!


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> Get the OPV done and your away!


Only with an unpressurised basket though


----------



## froggystyle

You using a pressurised basket Ferdy?


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> You using a pressurised basket Ferdy?


My money would be on yes.... "Using standard pf that came with the machine."


----------



## froggystyle

50p bet?

13 drumming monkeys!


----------



## Daren

Your on... Buy me a coffee when I see you


----------



## froggystyle

50p coffee? thats asda cafe prices!


----------



## Ferdy

Yep. Sorry standard one. Give this guy a break. I've spend untold fortunes with month alone!


----------



## froggystyle

ahhh nuts!!!


----------



## Ferdy

Haha. You expect too much


----------



## jeebsy

Ferdy said:


> Yep. Sorry standard one. Give this guy a break. I've spend untold fortunes with month alone!


If you don't have a normal basket PM me your address and i'll post you one tomorrow


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> ahhh nuts!!!


Pay-up big guy!











jeebsy said:


> If you don't have a normal basket PM me your address and i'll post you one tomorrow


Top-man Jeebsy!


----------



## Ferdy

jeebsy said:


> If you don't have a normal basket PM me your address and i'll post you one tomorrow


WTF? You sure?


----------



## jeebsy

It's not a vst or anything, just a normal double basket. I don't use it so might as well go to a new home.


----------



## Ferdy

That's very kind, how does that differ from the standard double basket I am currently using? Sorry if that's a stoopid question


----------



## coffeechap

Yours has a tiny hole in the centre that slows everything down and allows use of pre ground "shite" coffee. A standard one is like a sieve and means you have to grind correctly to scribe great coffee, but great coffee will come, provided your grinder is up to the job


----------



## Daren

The standard basket that comes with the classic has a widget to fake crema. It's designed to give the impression you can produce decent coffee from pre ground supermarket rubbish. As we all know the reality is somewhat different. If you try the pre ground with an unpressurised basket it will be a different story.


----------



## Ferdy

jeebsy said:


> It's not a vst or anything, just a normal double basket. I don't use it so might as well go to a new home.


Just when I got to grips with the standard basket!

Many thanks for that - will drop my details this morning.


----------



## froggystyle

Gonna need to start all over again then Ferdy!


----------



## Ferdy

You have PM jeebsy

Suppose its just a bottomless PF left to buy and that's it... maybe not!









New jug is an essential, my GJ screams like a b1tch!


----------



## Ferdy

So - thats the bottomless PF and ghetto jug replacement on order.

Think it might be time for the OPV mod. Will jump in on the various ones being sent around the country


----------



## Ferdy

The never ending spending spree that is my coffee setup continues to grow.

Not sure there's much left to buy now. Looking forward to making a mess tonight with my new pf


----------



## Daren

Looks like you are all set Ferdy. I assume you have some decent rested beans?


----------



## Ferdy

Yeah - I use a local guy roaster called Silver Oak Coffee in Peterborough.

He comes to Stamford market on a Friday. Popping down there tomorrow and will probably get a couple more bags.


----------



## Ferdy

Well that's it.

Just done the opv mod and currently waiting another 25 minutes to sample my first shot at the lower pressure.

So far we have done the wand mod, got a decent jug, change for life timer, eBay scales, HD tamper, unpressurised basket and a bottomless pf.

Together with some amazing beans from Silver Oak, I'm a very happy man. Now it's time to enjoy some coffee and work on my latte art which is still very much a work in progress.



















Thank again to all for your support and help throughout my classic coffee journey.


----------



## spune

Looking good. Can't go wrong with that!

Many happy days drinking the good stuff.


----------



## Ferdy

Heres some new pics from my new camera


----------



## DoubleShot

Very well composed photos. Quality!


----------



## jeebsy

What did you get?


----------



## Ferdy

Thanks for that. Taken with a Cannon 1200D with a 50mm f1.8 lens. Everything straight out the camera with no processing.


----------



## Borgeklungerbo

Daren said:


> (along with an unpressurised basket - have you got one?)


Could you please explain why it is so important with an unpressurised basket? tnx


----------



## DoubleShot

Borgeklungerbo said:


> Could you please explain why it is so important with an unpressurised basket? tnx





coffeechap said:


> Yours has a tiny hole in the centre that slows everything down and allows use of pre ground "shite" coffee. A standard one is like a sieve and means you have to grind correctly to scribe great coffee, but great coffee will come, provided your grinder is up to the job


.


----------



## Jon Winstanley

Ferdy said:


> Temporary milk jug until I can find a smaller one.


Now THAT's a milk jug! Fabulous... Well done! (nice set up btw)

Can I ask where you got the grinder from... after a decent one myself?

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Ferdy

Haha. It certainly did the job while I could decide on a better one. Only problem is that it got too bloody hot to hold while steaming.

The grinder was from Happy Donkey, it's the Mc2. Keep an eye out in the for sale section, I've seen them come up quite regularly for great prices.

A grinder is the best thing you can buy. It opens up a whole new world of beans and frustrations!

What's your current setup?


----------



## Rhys

Haha, pinched my idea eh?


----------



## Jon Winstanley

I've got a 1999 classic that's JUST bin refurbed. I now need a grinder... and a milk jug... and some espresso cups... um... it's a bit arseaboutface but I picked the classic up from ebay for 30 quid lastminute...


----------



## hotmetal

Wow for thirty quid that's a result. More to spend on all the other stuff!


----------



## aaroncornish

£30 is a ruddy bargain! Good work


----------

